# Found NBRC 15 V0647



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2020)

We have a pigeon that has hung around on our deck for about a week. We are in Johnston Iowa. It can fly up to our rooftop. But otherwise doesn’t seem to want to leave. Any suggestions?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe from North Birmingham Roller Club
https://nbrc.us/
Is obviously used to being fed and cared for


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

I agree with cwebster. I would try to contact an officer of the National Birmingham Roller Club on https://nbrc.us/home-page/organization/officers/ as I couldn't find a direct page on reporting lost/found banded pigeons. A secretary or another officer should have access to the registery of band numbers and can contact the proper owner with your contact information.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks, I’ve emailed them, will let you know what I hear.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

I hope they reply soon. If they don't, try another contact, as sometimes mail will be lost in spam as you know..


----------

